# (Spoiler) New Beauty Test Tube Winter-Spring 2013



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

So while there is no word on what will be in the Winter 2013 Test Tube I'm wondering how many of you are going to get one? I'm going to be cancelling my subscription because while I've enjoyed the products I've received since July 2011 I haven't used everything from my Tubes.

Order Total:$38.90
Est. ship date:*1/9/2013





​ Note: Winter-Spring 2013 magazine cover not shown.​  ​ 

​ Winter-Fall 2013 cover - screenshot from iPad.​


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So while there is no word on what will be in the Winter 2013 Test Tube I'm wondering how many of you are going to get one? I'm going to be cancelling my subscription because while I've enjoyed the products I've received since July 2011 I haven't used everything from my Tubes.
> 
> ...


 I will be getting one. I have been subscribed to NBTT for over 5 years! I love it.

I too haven't used everything from my tubes, there's so much product (I have some very happy friends who benefit from that) but it's still worth it for me. The value on these tubes is usually fantastic. Plus I will never have to buy another MoroccanOil anything for at least another decade!

I will post the contents of my Tube as soon as i receive it. And if you have tube envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can always resubscribe and purchase it for at least a month or two after.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 15, 2012)

This will be my second tube.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if I will continue, as I have a brand of skincare I love... but I have found products I love from the tube as well.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This will be my second tube.
> 
> 
> ...


 What brand of skincare are you loving?

What products from the tube did you love as well?

I now use Algenist skincare pretty much exclusively. So I have a huge inventory of untouched skincare from my NBTT myself. I don't want to cancel though...I love this Tube too much. It's always such an awesome deal.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 16, 2012)

I currently use many different items from Paula's Choice and my skin has never looked better. I added the Olay deep wrinkle from the tube, mostly for preventative reasons, but I rather enjoy it. I have fallen in love with the CellCeuticals tinted SPF I got in the tube. I am a tinted moisturizer kinda girl, and this stuff covers great and looks so natural on. Not to mention the high SPF to prevent sun damage. I enjoyed almost all of the products in the tube. I wouldn't repurchase many, but so happy to have tried them out.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Dec 17, 2012)

I liked my first (Summer) Test Tube a lot more than my second (Fall) but since I am moving I am taking the advice of a poster here

and cancelling until I see all your comments about it. Then, if I really want the Winter NBTT I will sign up again. I have cancelled all my monthly subscriptions since it is much easier to do that, then sign up again at my new address, than it was to change addresses. I'm really ticked off at Julep though because I've been expecting the December box at my best friend's address and they wrote me that they had a billing issue and didn't send it. When the billing and shipping addresses did not match they did not contact me! I told them that's unacceptable and I quit, yep, in a huff. I will probably rejoin in the future though after I get settled and working. Need that paycheck to pay for those boxes:

When I'm employed Subscriptions I will renew:

Love With Food

Ipsy

Birchbox

Beauty Army (maybe!)

NBTT probably

and a few other beauty boxes that some of you really like that are pricier.(Depends on my future salary! : ) )


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in for the Winter Test Tube!  I've been very happy with all my tubes (I think I've gotten 4 or 5 now).  I haven't used everything I've gotten either, but that's because I'm really getting overloaded with samples from all my subs.  But I'm not ready to give any of them up yet!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I currently use many different items from Paula's Choice and my skin has never looked better. I added the Olay deep wrinkle from the tube, mostly for preventative reasons, but I rather enjoy it. I have fallen in love with the CellCeuticals tinted SPF I got in the tube. I am a tinted moisturizer kinda girl, and this stuff covers great and looks so natural on. Not to mention the high SPF to prevent sun damage. I enjoyed almost all of the products in the tube. I wouldn't repurchase many, but so happy to have tried them out.


 Thanks for the info!

This sub has been very heavy on skin care for the past 2 quarters, but in the past they offered up a little more variety. (although always with a focus on skincare,body care and hair care..but not to this extent). I have been with NBTT for almost 5 years! In the past they have given a few unusual products like a fantastic clear lucite toothbrush, gummy energy vitamins etc. And then of course there is the occasional color cosmetic, usually from Mally or YBF.

I love it.

It's always an amazing value with tons of stuff (and great sizes!)

I am looking forward to the winter tube!


----------



## onematchfire (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm keeping it for this quarter but will reevaluate after.  I still have tons of samples from subs, though I'm down to only Birchbox and NBTT.  I may go on box hiatus for six months or so at some point in 2013.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sticking with NBTT. This is the one that started it all for me! Haha. It was my first sub the beginning of this year. (Ive gotten one QVC as well). I love the skin care and full sizes! I just turned 34 and realized how important anti aging skin are is. But I'm a mother of 3 boys and I'm cheap! Well, when I can be. Haha. So getting to try expensive skin care lines that I would never think of purchasing out right is great! And with most a full size I can see how my skin works with it. I think the value is great. I too am starting to get overloaded with samples but not enough to unsub, I'm dying for some spoilers! Ugh.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I hit 30 and need to put more care into my skin. My Paula's Choice is fairly inexpensive, but I like having some other brands to fill in and play with. I would never throw $60 on a skin cream. I just couldn't do it. But this allows me to try things. My YonKa night cream was just ok. I really wanted the mask lol I'm excited for winter!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in the same boat. I hit 30 and need to put more care into my skin. My Paula's Choice is fairly inexpensive, but I like having some other brands to fill in and play with. I would never throw $60 on a skin cream. I just couldn't do it. But this allows me to try things. My YonKa night cream was just ok. I really wanted the mask lol I'm excited for winter!!


 I heard the Yon Ka masque is really fantastic. I got the night cream though as well. Still haven't opened it.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 18, 2012)

It's ok. A bit greasy for every night. Not bad, but I've had better.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have to stay. The tubes are the only ones that would make me jealous if I missed out!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2012)

The Winter-Spring 2013 magazine is out on iPad HOWEVER my subscription has run out and I'm not going to pay for it when it should be part of my NBTT so I'll wait for the box to see if the code comes in it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, I did the trial and hope I can cancel this so I'm not charged $14.99 or I'll be VERY annoyed. Original post updated.


----------



## Reason (Dec 19, 2012)

Is there really only 5 things in the winter Test Tube?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there really only 5 things in the winter Test Tube?


 Where did you see an image?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

Duh! I just realized a sneak peek pic was posted at the start of this thread!

Thank you Zadi! 

I think the 5 shown look really good.

I am sure they will add a few more products though.

There is usually at least 7 or 8 per tube. Many times even more.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 19, 2012)

So far I like it, but I agree they need to add more. The QVC one is FULL of goodies. I hope the regular one will be just as good!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sticking with NBTT, I think the quality and size of the products is really good.  What I don't use I give as gifts, which works out well. 

I'm currently using the Neutrogena wrinkle serum at night and the Yon Ka Vital Defense during the day.  I like the CellCeuticals Photo Defense and will use it more in the summer.  I'm giving the Olay Deep Wrinkle Treatment to my mom for Christmas. 

I like the looks of the winter test tube  Wonder what color the Tarte blush will be?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2012)

What's shown is Natural Beauty.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's shown is Natural Beauty.


Thanks!  I don't have that one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 20, 2012)

this seems interesting, but idk I have no use for anti aging yet, ( I do use retin-a at least once a week though, but that's not only for anti aging purposes) I want to see more spoilers before I get it, I might cancel just so I don't get charged and then if I like what's there I'll just order it XD


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this seems interesting, but idk I have no use for anti aging yet, ( I do use retin-a at least once a week though, but that's not only for anti aging purposes) I want to see more spoilers before I get it, I might cancel just so I don't get charged and then if I like what's there I'll just order it XD


 You should do that. That will continue to ship this box for at least a month after the contents are announced!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

I didn't cancel...but I did change the CC info for one that doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's shown is Natural Beauty.


 Aw, man! Out of all the colors they have, that's the only one I own. It is truly gorgeous, but I really hope they send a variety.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2012)

Just keep in mind that's what was shown not necessarily what's being sent. Looks like the boxes are being sent out soon because they attempted to charge my debit card but the authorization failed. I forgot to make sure to re-enter my # because as I said before every single quarter the card is rejected despite having money on the card. For whatever reason I have to re-enter the card # so it can go through.


----------



## samplegal (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, I'm hoping they send different colors, so I can t least trade if need be. And it'll be nice to be surprised by what else might be in the box. This box is looking very promising so far.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just keep in mind that's what was shown not necessarily what's being sent. Looks like the boxes are being sent out soon because they attempted to charge my debit card but the authorization failed. I forgot to make sure to re-enter my # because as I said before every single quarter the card is rejected despite having money on the card. For whatever reason I have to re-enter the card # so it can go through.


 You are absolutely right about them charging our cards already.

I just checked my account and this is what it says :

Order status:     APPROVED

 ​ 
Order Total:$38.90

Est. ship date:*1/9/2013

Billed:$38.90


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine was charged as well, getting excited!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 26, 2012)

Same here. Super excited!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2012)

I emailed Testtube and skipped/cancelled my account for a few reasons.


Every quarter I almost ALWAYS have an issue with my pre-paid card having an issue and the card initially being declined then having to reenter the card # or use a different card. I know exactly how much is loaded onto the card in my account profile and it's way more than the amount Testtube charges.
Because of the initial decline and having to re-enter the # it causes my box to be delayed between two to four weeks. It's a pain to wait as I'm an impatient person and wants it NOW! lol If I'm paying over $8 for shipping I don't want to wait extra time since it goes by ground in the first place I hate the extra wait.
IMATS is in about three weeks and so I decided to keep my almost $40 to spend at IMATS instead. Between the NBTT and QVC versions that's almost $80 I can spent at IMATS on things I REALLY want.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Testtube and skipped/cancelled my account for a few reasons.
> 
> ...


 Can you shop at IMATS?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most give huge discounts - between 25% to 50% depending on the booth.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most give huge discounts - between 25% to 50% depending on the booth.


 OMG! I am so there!

The NY one in April. Thank you SO MUCH for the heads up! 

Merry Christmas!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Dec 26, 2012)

My NBTT should be coming on 1/9, too.  I think the products look good.  I was overwhelmed with all of the anti-aging products last time, even though I liked them.  So, this is a nice change.  And, I bet they will have a few extra little samples in it, too.

Wish there was an IMATS in Seattle.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My NBTT should be coming on 1/9, too.  I think the products look good.  I was overwhelmed with all of the anti-aging products last time, even though I liked them.  So, this is a nice change.  And, I bet they will have a few extra little samples in it, too.
> 
> Wish there was an IMATS in Seattle.


 LOL Me too! The closest one is in Vancouver BC.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 27, 2012)

So has this been confirmed yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

The products inside the Test Tube? Pretty much. The ad came from their latest issue of Test Tube. Waiting for their site to update which should be soon then we'll see what the other items are.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 27, 2012)

I changed the card info for a non existent card and my plan worked XD I'll wait until I see what they have and if I don't like it I might get the qvc one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 27, 2012)

That is only 5 items. Aren't there usually more?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Me too! The closest one is in Vancouver BC.


zadidoll, do you know when the Vancouver BC IMATS is?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is only 5 items. Aren't there usually more?


 Yes. There are usually at least 7 or 8. Sometimes more. Guessing that it's just a partial list of the products.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not yet. I'll ask them on Facebook though.


 Thank you, zadidoll.  It might make a good excuse to take a trip to Canada.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

Make-Up Artist Magazine:
_We haven't officially posted the dates until now: IMATS Vancouver 2013 will be July 27-28. We will have tickets on sale after the first of the year._


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, zadidoll!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Dec 29, 2012)

Been looking at maps of Vancouver and checking out the hotels.  Pretty tempted to go to the Vancouver IMATS in July.  Totally off topic - sorry.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL You're welcome.


----------



## 40love (Dec 29, 2012)

This looks like a good one, again.   Although I am drowning in creams, exfoliants, cleansers and serums.  I need to try and stick to one for awhile.  I find myself trying new ones daily with all these subscriptions.  O well still fun to get new products.....


----------



## italiablu (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish we could opt out of receiving the magazine. 1/2 of it is plastic surgery info - not really for me. That would reduce shipping costs and printing for those that choose not to receive it.

I am excited about what is shown. My daughter uses the Simple wipes already, I like that they are gentle enough for her sensitive skin.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 30, 2012)

> I wish we could opt out of receiving the magazine. 1/2 of it is plastic surgery info - not really for me. That would reduce shipping costs and printing for those that choose not to receive it. I am excited about what is shown. My daughter uses the Simple wipes already, I like that they are gentle enough for her sensitive skin.


Agree.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 4, 2013)

> I wish we could opt out of receiving the magazine. 1/2 of it is plastic surgery info - not really for me. That would reduce shipping costs and printing for those that choose not to receive it. I am excited about what is shown. My daughter uses the Simple wipes already, I like that they are gentle enough for her sensitive skin.


 I agree as well. I don't need/want the magazine. It mist got tossed last time without even opening it. But I'm getting excited to see about whatswin the tube! Whee!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't mind the magazine, I have learned some interesting things from it.. But I agree that I wish you could opt out and instead get a digital copy of it. I loved that they gave you a subscription and I could just look at it on my iPad instead. They are so heavy too.. If this subscription was cheaper (like $30) then I would get it every single time regardless of what was in it. The shipping costs are what get me.. I loath paying for shipping.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2013)

I have to 150% agree about the magazine. I wish they could allow us to opt out to save shipping. I get their magazine digitally and hope they will send out the code again for this year.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

I usually don't read the magazine either..occasionally I will "skim" it before I put in the recycle bin.

BUT, this quarters magazine looks REALLY good!

I saw it on the newsstand already and I would pick it up for sure if I wasn't getting it in the tube.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Is this the regular New Beauty Test tube?

When can I order this tube I went to the page but it looks like they are still selling the last test tube I would love to try the Tarte blush.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 4, 2013)

So, new beauty showed two charges on my credit card a couple weeks ago so I called and left a message. They called back in a couple hours and the girl (Melissa, I believe) was super nice and said their system ran some people's info twice and it was their fault. She said she put in for a refund and I'd have it in a few days. Well, I later received two emails sent at the same time apologizing and saying my refund was on it's way. Both were identical but had different reference numbers. Welp, I got both charges refunded! So um, I have no clue if I'm getting my tube! It still shows my account as being approved and shipping the 9th but I don't know!!!! Anyone else have this happen to them? Oh, I saw the QVC tube is up for ordering, FYI. I'm gonna order now! Haha


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 4, 2013)

I really wish the page would update so I could see what all we are getting. LOL I am so impatient. Last tube was my first though... and I remember it took forever to ship once it was charged even though it SAYS that it will ship a week later.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 4, 2013)

> I really wish the page would update so I could see what all we are getting. LOL I am so impatient. Last tube was my first though... and I remember it took forever to ship once it was charged even though it SAYS that it will ship a week later.Â


 This is my 4th regular tube. I hate that it seems to take forever! I'm so not patient either! There are people getting the QVC auto shipments so you'd think the regular tubes on autos hip would be shipped too. Last few times it seems QVCs come about a week before I get mine, dang it! I just ordered the QVC one and it says i'll have it around the 11th. Sounds like I'll have it BEFORE my regular one?! I just wanna see if we're getting more than the 5 items listed.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 4, 2013)

I need to check out the qvc one. You know, cause all of the subs I have just aren't enough lol


----------



## Totem (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm a Test Tube life-timer too. I have this inner Test Tube clock that informs me when it's around that time for another new tube! It happened two days ago and I came here looking for some sneak peeks.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine says approved but not shipped yet. Waiting sucks. Also when do they post the full list of items on the page? After they ship? I know everything was listed before I signed up.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine says approved but not shipped yet. Waiting sucks. Also when do they post the full list of items on the page? After they ship? I know everything was listed before I signed up.


 Mine hasn't shipped yet either....seems like it takes FOREVER!  They charged me twice by mistake and when I called they said they'd refund that extra charge but they took off both charges and another hasn't posted so I'm terrified that mine won't ship even though it says "Approved."  Ugh

On an upside my QVC one is out for delivery today!  I ordered it and they shipped it right out after that on 1/6....GAHHHHHH, I'm so excited.     Can't wait to see what's in the regular tube.  I really hope there are a few extras not shown in the picture.  I'm dying to try the tarte blush and the cleanser.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 8, 2013)

> Mine hasn't shipped yet either....seems like it takes FOREVER!Â  They charged me twice by mistake and when I called they said they'd refund that extra charge but they took off both charges and another hasn't posted so I'm terrified that mine won't ship even though it says "Approved."Â  Ugh On an upside my QVC one is out for delivery today!Â  I ordered it and they shipped it right out after that on 1/6....GAHHHHHH, I'm so excited.Â  Â Â  Can't wait to see what's in the regular tube.Â  I really hope there are a few extras not shown in the picture.Â  I'm dying to try the tarte blush and the cleanser.Â


 Oooohhhhh, open your magazine when you get it and see if you can find the picture that usually shows what is included in the other tube.. Seems like it's around 2/3 of the way back. I really love these but have enough stuff that I am a bit picky about ordering., I use a prepaid card with almost nothing on it so that the initial charges are declined. That way I can see what is in the tube.. If I love it then I update the card so the charges will go through. LOL


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2013)

I just checked the New Beauty page and my order is now showing as "shipped" as of today! I know based on my last tube, I still have at least 2 weeks before it will be at my door... it said shipped and then two weeks later I got my FedEx tracking number. It arrived a week later. I really hope it doesn't take that long this time!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2013)

My account says "shipped" as well.

I rarely get a tracking number emailed to me though. Does anyone know how long it typically takes?

I can't seem to recall.


----------



## diamo (Jan 8, 2013)

There is a video on youtube from the company that shows a screenshot of the other magazine page.   It shows a lip gloss, concealer, body butter, clay face masque and another Maroccan Oil Frizz Control bottle.   Here is the link:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ0mUfIsy7w.    The screenshot is at the 20 second mark.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diamo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a video on youtube from the company that shows a screenshot of the other magazine page.   It shows a lip gloss, concealer, body butter, clay face masque and another Maroccan Oil Frizz Control bottle.   Here is the link:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ0mUfIsy7w.    The screenshot is at the 20 second mark.


 Are you saying that these are products in our tube?

It looks like just New Beauty Award winners to me.

Am I missing something?


----------



## diamo (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure now that you say that, hmmmmmmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 8, 2013)

> There is a video on youtube from the company that shows a screenshot of the other magazine page. Â  It shows a lip gloss, concealer, body butter, clay face masque and another Maroccan Oil Frizz Control bottle. Â  Here is the link: Â


 I scoured the whole mag looking for the "try it in the test tube" symbol and the only ones I found were of ones we already saw in zadi's pic post. There was one that wasn't posted but it's likely an OR product. The pic showing the tube contents is the one Zadi posted. It shows the Vichy LiftActiv serum 10 and in the mag the OR product looks to be Vichy LiftActiv Eyes. That's in an article with the "try it in the test tube" above it. So, that's all I've got! The QVC value (without the mag) comes to a few pennies shy of $130. As for the regular tube value I haven't calculated but the tarte blush is $25, dr Brandt is $38ish, simple is $6.99. So, even with the two other small samples, unless there are a few extras the value of the regular tube is going to be lacking compared to normal. I usually prefer the regular to the QVC but maybe not this time. But I'm optimistic!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok if this ends up being the entire tube... I am not sure what I will think about that. So I'm going to keep my hopes up for more. Last month was FULL of great items. This tube is looking good so far... but it needs more. Even the QVC version contains a lot more than this one. I can't imagine that this is it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok if this ends up being the entire tube... I am not sure what I will think about that. So I'm going to keep my hopes up for more. Last month was FULL of great items. This tube is looking good so far... but it needs more. Even the QVC version contains a lot more than this one. I can't imagine that this is it.


 Agree. Agree. And agree!

I have been subscribing to NBTT for 5 years or so...there has always been more products than this.

I can't imagine this is the final number.

Would be seriously shocked and disappointed if it was.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 9, 2013)

I totally think there will be more and they are trying to play to the 'surprise' factor that other subscriptions offer. I'm dying to know! LOL


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 9, 2013)

I sure hope you ladies are correct! I'm sure there HAS to be more than 5 items. QVC had 9 so maybe one or two of those brands cross over in the regular? Kinda like tarte did....and Mally usually does. If not I may have to cancel and just wait till it comes out, like I do with the QVC. But they've never disappointed me yet so I doubt they will now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes! It's official...we are getting MORE than those 5 products!

I just spoke to CS and they said those 5 featured are the ones every tube will contain.

We will get at least 2-3 additional products that are NOT featured yet.

NBBT wanted to add an element of surprise to this quarters tube.

These are the other brands that MAY be in our tube.

She didn't know the products, just the brand names. 

We should get at least 2-3 of the following additional brands.

1. Mally
2. Phyto
3 ColorScience
4 Moroccan Oil
5 Dr Denese
I would assume #2 and #4 would be an either/or,

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

Yay for more items!!! I hope full size too lol


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! It's official...we are getting MORE than those 5 products!
> 
> ...


 Sweet!  Great idea to call CS!  You rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, I'm so excited.  I loved the MO conditioner we got last tube.  It makes my hair so soft and great for days I go wavy.  I'm kinda over #1 but wouldn't mind it.  Eek, can't wait!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm excited now!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheetahchirps (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account says "shipped" as well.
> 
> ...


 My account says shipped on the 8th. Do they send an email or will it just show up? It's been so long since the last one that I can't remember.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! It's official...we are getting MORE than those 5 products!
> 
> ...


Yeah!  Thank you for letting us know.  Those products all look good to me!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account says shipped on the 8th. Do they send an email or will it just show up? It's been so long since the last one that I can't remember.


I ordered the last three test tubes, and I haven't received any emails when they shipped.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 10, 2013)

Last tube was my first. I waited about a week after I saw that it shipped and contacted cs asking for a tracking #. They told me that they ship in batches and sometimes it "sits" before actually shipping. They also said that they can't control if you get a tracking #, that is FedEx. A week later my tracking came and almost another week my box. Ugh. It was a bad shipping experience. So I am expecting 2-3 weeks after the ship date posted. Hopefully it won't be as bad this time.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

I am officially a test tube lifer! I've had the best customer service experience ever! I was accidentally charged twice by a system error and when I called, the girl was so nice and kept apologizing. I left a voicemail and they called back within 3 hours. Anyway, she said they'd refund the extra charge. That's it, nice quick call and it was resolved. I was refunded a few days later. Well, that wasn't ALL! I got my Urban Decay order dropped off last night by my UPS guy and he hands me two packages. I'm like huh? I open the second box and inside is this lovely bright pink, shiny card. It was addressed to me and apologized for any inconvenience I may have been caused and to accept this memoire liquide gift as a thank you and to let me know I'm a valued new beauty member. It was printed up specifically for me and this occasion! Omg! They sent me a memoire liquide amour parfum set with a perfume and body lotion in a gorgeous scent with Madagascar vanilla and Toca beans. It's divine! That stuff is expensive, love it! They never even mentioned sending me anything. Such an awesome surprise. I already love them and the products they send but I'm definitely sticking with them FOREVER, they've earned my loyalty. And they were my first sub, FYI. (True love) haha. Can't wait to get my test tube!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account says shipped on the 8th. Do they send an email or will it just show up? It's been so long since the last one that I can't remember.


 I have only "sometimes" received a shipping email. I've been subscribing for years and more often than not the tube just shows up without any prior notification.

I do know once it says "shipped", it could take a good week or so until it actually ships. So I think we should start getting tubes by end of next week!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am officially a test tube lifer! I've had the best customer service experience ever! I was accidentally charged twice by a system error and when I called, the girl was so nice and kept apologizing. I left a voicemail and they called back within 3 hours. Anyway, she said they'd refund the extra charge. That's it, nice quick call and it was resolved. I was refunded a few days later. Well, that wasn't ALL! I got my Urban Decay order dropped off last night by my UPS guy and he hands me two packages. I'm like huh? I open the second box and inside is this lovely bright pink, shiny card. It was addressed to me and apologized for any inconvenience I may have been caused and to accept this memoire liquide gift as a thank you and to let me know I'm a valued new beauty member. It was printed up specifically for me and this occasion! Omg! They sent me a memoire liquide amour parfum set with a perfume and body lotion in a gorgeous scent with Madagascar vanilla and Toca beans. It's divine! That stuff is expensive, love it! They never even mentioned sending me anything. Such an awesome surprise. I already love them and the products they send but I'm definitely sticking with them FOREVER, they've earned my loyalty. And they were my first sub, FYI. (True love) haha.
> 
> Can't wait to get my test tube!


 Wow. That is fantastic!

I absolutely love Memoire Liquide. I am obsessed with the scent they sent me a few tubes ago (Soleil). I am actually going to purchase the perfume on SpaLook. (site is having a 20% off sale right now)

Btw, the perfume costs $95 and the lotion is $24, so that was a very generous and gracious apology they sent you!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 11, 2013)

Just received my FedEx update.  My test tube is in West Virginia.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> Just received my FedEx update.Â  My test tube is in West Virginia.Â


 Oh, I'm right across the river in Ohio! I hope mine's close by! How'd you get shipping info? Let us know the extras when you get it.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 11, 2013)

I got a fedex update as well from West Virginia but have no idea who from. I get other packages so I had no idea what this package was.  It's 3.30 pounds.  Could this be the test tube? It's my first box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a fedex update as well from West Virginia but have no idea who from. I get other packages so I had no idea what this package was.  It's 3.30 pounds.  Could this be the test tube? It's my first box.


 Yes. That's it.

It should say Sandow Media as the sender. Last tube was 3.60 btw.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 11, 2013)

random but nice looking forward to it.. 6 pounds not bad. This box/tube is so justifable  in my head since it's $30 for every 4 months so can't wait to see it since i'm trying to narrow down my boxes.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

I called NB CS on Monday because I haven't seen a charge for my TT or anything. The lady told me that they are charging and shipping in batches.

She said next batch to be charged/ shipped should be this coming week. I guess they were all tired out from the holidays, LOL.

I HOPE we all get the same things, or items of the same quality. ( I keep remembering the 2 tubes with Neutrogena and Olay Regenerist from the drugstore).


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> random but nice looking forward to it.. 6 pounds not bad. This box/tube is so justifable  in my head since it's $30 for every 4 months so can't wait to see it since i'm trying to narrow down my boxes.


 ooops my mistake (typo)...it was 3.6.

Similar weight to this quarters tube.

I agree. This tube is a fantastic deal!


----------



## jolyb (Jan 12, 2013)

I just received a FedEx tracking notice as well. The weight on mine says 3.50 lbs.. Are the boxes different for each individual? Also, the estimated delivery is 10 days from now. I think that's a little ridiculous. Does the shipping usually take a long time?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

Weight fluctuates because the products are not filled exactly the same so it'll always vary.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called NB CS on Monday because I haven't seen a charge for my TT or anything. The lady told me that they are charging and shipping in batches.
> 
> ...


 Ah, I liked the Neutrogena Rapid Repair Wrinkle Serum!  I just finished up my tube. 

The Olay Regenerist one made my skin break out, however.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't mind drug store brands if they are good and something I wouldn't normally drop the $$ on. Last tube I got the Olay deep wrinkle cream and I like it. I'd have never paid the $$ for it though, so I'm glad I tried it. I'm not thrilled with a sample pack of simple wipes though. Those are so cheap. And it isn't even a full pack. At least they are for sensitive skin. I will use them. Just feels a little silly. Still no FedEx email. Really hope my tube comes soon!!!


----------



## NaomiButyJunkie (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm super excited about this tube because of the tarte blush, I've been on the fence about purchasing one for months. However, I don't understand why the shipping takes so long for the New Beauty Test Tube (the ppl who ordered the qvc version are already receiving their orders). I really enjoy receiving the tubes I only have two complaints and shipping is one of them. I never received any tracking for my tube last quarter. When I check my account for this quarter's tube, it shows my tube was shipped on 1/8 (I was charged on 12/22/12). Now knowing that my package may not actually have "shipped"but instead be sitting in a staging area awaiting shipping and not knowing if I will receive any tracking information this quarter...well I really don't know when I'm going to receive my order. I have several other subs and I always receive prompt and accurate tracking for them...not sure why NBTT can't figure it out?


----------



## NaomiButyJunkie (Jan 13, 2013)

I LOVED LOVED LOVED the Neautrogena wrinkle repair too, I've since bought another tube...but that Olay wrinkle cream broke me out horribly, I had big swollen itchy patches on my face it was awful. I had to take benadryl and use hydrocortisone cream on my face, not to mention it was a very oily cream.


----------



## NaomiButyJunkie (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmmm the last time they only showed five products there were four extra's in the tube a smashbox primer, jane iredale tantasia, lashfood and I think an ahava moisturizer maybe....these extra's never showed on the website. So I'm not sure if everyone got the same thing.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 13, 2013)

> Hmmm the last time they only showed five products there were four extra's in the tube a smashbox primer, jane iredale tantasia, lashfood and I think an ahava moisturizer maybe....these extra's never showed on the website. So I'm not sure if everyone got the same thing.


 Those are the extras I received that time as well. I'm dying to get my tube! I haven't gotten a shipping email and my account shows shipped on 1/8 too. This is my fourth tube and I don't ever recall getting an email, it just showed up.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 14, 2013)

FedEx says my tube should arrive on Thursday; or at least arrive in my town on Thursday.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just seen a youtube unboxing of this tube the things not featured was Mally eyeliner (again) , Dr Brandt pores no more (the small blue tube we have received before) and a small sample bottle of moroccan oil. The QVC one rocks compared to the regular one this time IMO.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

Man I wish I would get that email.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just seen a youtube unboxing of this tube the things not featured was Mally eyeliner (again) , Dr Brandt pores no more (the small blue tube we have received before) and a small sample bottle of moroccan oil. The QVC one rocks compared to the regular one this time IMO.


 Can you post a link to the video you found?

Thanks so much!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 14, 2013)

Just to clarify- my Neutrogena product was a jar of Naturals Night cream. I do not find  it to be either very moisturizing or effective.

Apparently, we did not all get the same items from Neutrogena. Not sure about Olay. My Olay Regenerist product was the Deep Wrinkle Repair in a tube.  It makes my skin burn and my eyes burn and tear up excessively. I can't use it.

I know MMV due to our individual ages, skin condition, allergies and sensitivities and the obvious results from  products we are used to using


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

My skin was burning the first use of the Olay as well. I have sensitive skin. I had to learn how to use it in combo with my routine and now I love it. I watched that video. It was really hard to watch but I like the products that came.


----------



## lady41 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## lady41 (Jan 14, 2013)

She did say it was her first tube though....hoping those of us who have been nbtt subscribers for awhile get some different things that have not been in previous tubes.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

> She did say it was her first tube though....hoping those of us who have been nbtt subscribers for awhile get some different things that have not been in previous tubes.


 Ah, I saw this video this morning! I've received the pores no more black head vacuum but everything else was new for me. The mally eyeliner has been in the QVC but not the regular unless it was a long time ago. On the upside (for the girl who had one blush and it was the one listed) it appears they are sending more than one shade for the tarte blush! The girl in the vid received Flush which is a deep berry and out of stock on sephora.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey ladies! This whole test tube thing looks pretty sweet, but I'm a little confused. Is this the same thing that they sell on QVC? If I'm going to sign up, should I use the test tube website or go through QVC? Or does it matter?

Thanks!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! This whole test tube thing looks pretty sweet, but I'm a little confused. Is this the same thing that they sell on QVC? If I'm going to sign up, should I use the test tube website or go through QVC? Or does it matter?
> 
> Thanks!


 No, it's actually not the same, there's a test tube straight from New Beauty and then there's a New Beauty Test Tube from QVC, they are both called New Beauty Test Tube cuz it's from New Beauty mag, but the contents of the one directly from New Beauty and the one from QVC are different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Check both threads for which contents you might like better and pick one...(or both XD)  

Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, I saw this video this morning! I've received the *pores no more black head vacuum* but everything else was new for me. The mally eyeliner has been in the QVC but not the regular unless it was a long time ago.
> ...


 that sounds interesting! If you have black heads I want to know the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have such a hard time with mine! They are so tiny not even pore strips take them out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

> that sounds interesting! If you have black heads I want to know the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have such a hard time with mine! They are so tiny not even pore strips take them out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you ever tried a bha from Paula's Choice? I have issues with blackheads, but this stuff really keeps my pores as clean as they can be. They have lots of types for different skin too. Just a suggestion. They will send samples if you ask! Or they sell them too.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

Found a girl who got the tube and her extra samples were the Mally eyeliner and colorscience sunforgettable SPF 30 powder shaker. It was full size ($50) and in the shade "perfectly clear." So only 2 extras but full size and worth a lot! Not sure if she was a long term subby but it sounded like it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you ever tried a bha from Paula's Choice? I have issues with blackheads, but this stuff really keeps my pores as clean as they can be. They have lots of types for different skin too. Just a suggestion. They will send samples if you ask! Or they sell them too.


 actually no, I have never tried that or anything from that brand. gossmakeupartist, recommended using products with salicylic acid and I do and I scrub and use pore strips and masks, But I just can't get rid of those tiny blackheads in my nose :'(


----------



## harwell (Jan 15, 2013)

I received the Tarte Amazonian blush in Flush but I already own this color. Is anyone up for a trade?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

> actually no, I have never tried that or anything from that brand. gossmakeupartist, recommended using products with salicylic acid and I do and I scrub and use pore strips and masks, But I just can't get rid of those tiny blackheads in my nose :'(


 That is actually a brand that he suggests using for pores. I've been using it for years. Not all salicylic acid products are properly ph balanced making it not work.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

> I received the Tarte Amazonian blush in Flush but I already own this color. Is anyone up for a trade?


I am nervous about that color!!! It seems dark. No box here yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is actually a brand that he suggests using for pores. I've been using it for years. Not all salicylic acid products are properly ph balanced making it not work.


 Good point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't remember watching the video where he recommends that(I have horrible memory XD). But you might be onto something there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been using Murad's cleanser with 1.5% salicylic acid...and it hasn't done a thing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

I saw it now it's in the blackhead's video description box XD


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

He has multiple videos where he speaks about the line. Just email customer service and ask for suggestions. They have AMAZING customer service and will most likely send free samples. I recommend it to everyone because it has made a huge huge difference in my skin. My cousin is a beauty blogger-tried 100 things, high end low end. She is now completely addicted to Paula's choice. She reviews other brands, but always goes back and says her skin feels so much better.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try to email them and see what they say, I don't want to compromise to a product without knowing it will give me results XD guess I'm too used to sampling products now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *harwell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Tarte Amazonian blush in Flush but I already own this color. Is anyone up for a trade?


 What "extras" did you receive in your tube?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

Ugh I want my tracking #!!! I was charged a week ago! Haha


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

> Ugh I want my tracking #!!! I was charged a week ago! Haha


 Still no tracking email for me. I don't think I've ever gotten one. I sooooo hope it comes tomorrow!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 15, 2013)

I have only gotten one tube and I got a tracking number. Maybe it will surprise me. Tomorrow?? Please??!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anyone remember how the Spalook cards work? I actually may use mine (plus ebates!!) this time for Caudile Divine Oil (I would sell my husband for that stuff)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember how the Spalook cards work? I actually may use mine (plus ebates!!) this time for Caudile Divine Oil (I would sell my husband for that stuff)


 Essentially the Spalook cards work as a promo code versus a gift card. I believe in the last quarter's box the cards dropped being called gift cards because they never were gift cards and were in violation of some state's laws.


----------



## NaomiButyJunkie (Jan 16, 2013)

> Still no tracking email for me. I don't think I've ever gotten one. I sooooo hope it comes tomorrow!


 I got tracking, the actual package didn't ship until yesterday.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 16, 2013)

> Does anyone remember how the Spalook cards work? I actually may use mine (plus ebates!!) this time for Caudile Divine Oil (I would sell my husband for that stuff)


 Oh, great idea! I got the divine oil (finally) last month on special from sephora and I'm in love! I use it on my body after a shower at night and it is AMAZING! I'm gonna use it up soooo fast so I save it for special "me" days. We could get maybe 2 or 3 bottles with the ebates and spalook card and still have a great deal! Then I can bathe in it every night! Haha. Still no pink box. I wanna see what extras I get! I'm guessing the mally and colorscience since I've already gotten the blackhead thing. But that was a substitution for something else so no clue?!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and cancelled this one.  After all is said and done, I needed to cut one and this was the one that was the most "meh" for me.  At least this go 'round.  Now you KNOW I'll be watching next quarter to see if I need to resub to it.  LOL  

I got all the same as everyone else.  The Amazonian blush from Tarte is a NO WAY for me.  I'm not even opening it.  LOL  I *might* put it up for trade but I have never figured out the trades so I'll probably just give it away or toss it out.  Sad because I wanted to try it...but it is way too intense (judging by the swatches I've seen) for me to even consider.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

don't toss it! that would be a waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> give it away or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 16, 2013)

I have quite a few tarte blushes and while pigmented, I hardly even touch my blush brush on it and it shows up perfect! Just use a very light hand. These blushes rock, they last all day. The one I wear the most hardly even has a dent in it, it will last forever.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I get the blackhead stuff I am calling them. I had it before!

So is the great idea selling my husband? He does come with New Zealand and Irish citizenships and a master plumber's license!! How much Divine oil for that?

Did you try the oil in your hair? Not only does it make hair beeeyouteefull!, it makes me flip around and smell myself all day!



> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, great idea! I got the divine oil (finally) last month on special from sephora and I'm in love! I use it on my body after a shower at night and it is AMAZING! I'm gonna use it up soooo fast so I save it for special "me" days. We could get maybe 2 or 3 bottles with the ebates and spalook card and still have a great deal! Then I can bathe in it every night! Haha. Still no pink box. I wanna see what extras I get! I'm guessing the mally and colorscience since I've already gotten the blackhead thing. But that was a substitution for something else so no clue?!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 16, 2013)

> If I get the blackhead stuff I am calling them. I had it before! So is the great idea selling my husband? He does come with New Zealand and Irish citizenships and a master plumber's license!! How much Divine oil for that? Did you try the oil in your hair? Not only does it make hair beeeyouteefull!, it makes me flip around and smell myself all day!


 The great idea was to use the spalook card AND ebates to get the oil. i just discovered ebates thanks to missyglammygirl and her man repeller madness! But, I bet you could get a nice stash of oil in exchange for your hubby! Lifetime free plumbing!!! Lol. I have only tried it on my body....no hair or face yet. I'm pretty happy with my Josie for the face but I may have to try it on my hair tonight! I alternate between kendi, macadamia, and pequi samples right now and I do like them but haven't found my HG yet. The kendi is close! Maybe this is the one? I catch myself smelling my arms at work all day when I use this stuff. Now I'll be smelling and flipping my hair all day! Good thing I only have to share my office with a fish!


----------



## juk723 (Jan 17, 2013)

I would really LOVE the Tarte Amazonian Blush in Flushed if someone wants to trade:

I'm willing to trade this Jewelmint piece OR something from my trade listing.  PM me if interested. Thanks!



      Jewelmint Star Bound Ring in Size 8


----------



## Missyrocks (Jan 17, 2013)

Seriously, if there are more Neutrogena and Olay products in this comprising most of the value of the TT, I'm canceling where I used to love this when they sent moroccanoil &amp; mally &amp; makeup. And I'm sick of cellceuticals also. I wish they'd do more fun makeup &amp; body butter/ lotion instead of face cream. I have that


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 17, 2013)

I received my test tube yesterday.  I am pleased.

The Dr. Brandt Pores No More cleanser is HUGE.  The Vichy serum tube is pretty small, as is the Stila gel cream moisturizer tube.  I have come to expect larger sizes in the test tubes, so I was a little underwhelmed.  Liked that the Stila tube was sealed, though.  Also was a little disappointed that the Simple cleansing facial wipes package was only the pack of seven.  I received the tarte in flushed, and I thought it might be too dark for me because I am very fair.  But, with a very light hand, it creates a pretty pinky red blush.  And, it is not sparkly, which I appreciate.  My extra products were a small tube of Vichy eye cream, a small bottle of Morocan Oil, and a nice mally black eye pencil.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

It seems like the products are really small on this tube! I think the value would be way low this time!


----------



## lady41 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, seems the value has dropped to me also, not all that excited. I finally got my tracking says shipped jan 9 but edd is jan 25th ! Really!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 17, 2013)

The amount of full size/travel size are the same as my last tube...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 17, 2013)

> The amount of full size/travel size are the same as my last tube...


 Value seems to be around the same $$$ wise too. Ugh, I just got my shipping email! Says it shipped the 9th (website shows 1/8) with a delivery if 1/23?! They're killing me!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 17, 2013)

> If I get the blackhead stuff I am calling them. I had it before! So is the great idea selling my husband? He does come with New Zealand and Irish citizenships and a master plumber's license!! How much Divine oil for that? Did you try the oil in your hair? Not only does it make hair beeeyouteefull!, it makes me flip around and smell myself all day!


 Eeeewwww, I think I'm loving the divine oil in my hair! I put it in after I showered last night and let it air dry overnight and it was nice a wavy and silky. But I think I may have used a tad too much! It wasn't greasy perse but i think I went a bit overboard! Spa look has a code Rev15 to get 15% off. Any idea if you can stack that with the spa look card?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got my FedEx email. Estimates ship date of 25th. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## snowleesi (Jan 17, 2013)

First, hello everyone, I've been lurking the thread for a while because I am such a big fan of the Test Tube.

I actually received my Test Tube a while ago and even posted an unboxing on YouTube (I think one of you mentioned it up the thread).

I saw a couple of you mention you'd like the Tarte blush in "Flush", that's the one I got and it's really too dark for me so if anyone wants to swap for the other shade Test Tube sent out, please PM me. I really want to try this brand and this product but the shade is just not good for my skin tone and hair color.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 18, 2013)

I had heard there were multiple colors of blush sent out, but I have only seen flushed. Hmmm


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jan 19, 2013)

I got my tube and my blush was broke


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

Contact them! I once got a sample that had almost no product in it, I called them and they replaced it asap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 19, 2013)

I almost got this tube for the blush, but I got Flush in an ulta set for xmas, so guess I don't need this tube. 

I would love if there was a chance I could get another color, I really like the three I have!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 19, 2013)

My tube arrived yesterday, and I got:

Tarte blush in Flush:  It's actually a really pretty color, at least when I swatched it on my hand.  Not something I would have purchased on my own as I tend to veer towards warmer colors, but I'm thinking I will like it.

Dr. Brandt Pores No More cleanser: full sized, sounds like a good fit for my oily skin.

Mally eye liner in Midnight: the item I'm least excited about, as I have a million black eye liners.  On the plus side, at least now I know what the Mally eye liners are like.

Vichy serum and eye cream:  small tubes, but it sounds like you only use a small amount so I'm guessing they will last longer than I might think.

Phyto hair relaxing balm:  interested in trying as it's botanically based with no silicons.  I believe this is full sized. (edited:  not full sized, my memory was playing tricks on me)

stila moisturizing gel cream:  another product I was interested in trying.  Small tube, but should be big enough to get a good feel for the product.

Simple cleansing cloths:  7 pack.  I tend to use cleansing cloths when I'm swatching, so always nice to have.

Overall, I'm pleased!


----------



## snowleesi (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! Awesome to be here.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

My tube came the other day.

I was a bit underwhelmed with it overall.

I've been a subscriber for years, and this wasn't one of their best tubes. (for my needs)

This is what I received.....

The two additional products were a Colorescience Powder sunscreen. Full size. Retall $50!
The full size Mally black eyeliner.
Both of these two items I have already received in past tubes. So I may call CS to see how to avoid unwanted repeats. It may just be a side effect of being a long time subscriber.
And in truth, if it were two products I really liked I would be happy about the dupes.
 
The Tarte blush is Flushed. I so wish they sent out a more universal shade. This one is really dramatic and even with a light touch can read "clown". Plus I don't want to have to walk on eggshells when i apply my blusher. One false move with this and I have to wash my face and start all over. Bye bye foundation. If anyone has any tips on how to apply it, please let me know!!!!
 
The Dr Brandt cleanser I will have to give away, since I don't have oily skin. The skin care samples are fine, but they are just more skincare samples to me. Nothing special about these, as opposed to some other really cool samples we got in the past. Remember Venomax?
(although I do like Vichy,and will probably toss it in my travel bag)
 
Again, there's nothing wrong with this tube. The value is good. There were 4 full size products.
It's just that the contents weren't ideal for me...

I still love NBTT. 

And even though this wasn't my favorite tube, I can see how it could make someone else VERY happy!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2013)

With the plethora of beauty boxes now, I wonder if finding finding partners to supply products is becoming increasingly difficult?  Especially for those that have a large subscription base.  I'm noticing that the extra products in this box vary, is that usually the case?  This is only my 3rd box.

Also, on the back of the Dr. Brandt cleanser there is a "New Beauty promo" stamp.  I wonder if this is to discourage reseller, etc.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With the plethora of beauty boxes now, I wonder if finding finding partners to supply products is becoming increasingly difficult?  Especially for those that have a large subscription base.  I'm noticing that the extra products in this box vary, is that usually the case?  This is only my 3rd box.
> 
> Also, on the back of the Dr. Brandt cleanser there is a "New Beauty promo" stamp.  I wonder if this is to discourage reseller, etc.


 I think that "stamp" on the cleanser is to not only prevent reselling, but returns. Otherwise what would stop a subscriber from trying to return the Dr Brandt to a store like Sephora or Ulta? (besides ethical reasons that is)  I noticed PopSugar has "stamped" some of their products as well. In the last Must Have box, there was a pilates stability ball, that had a special PopSugar code on the box.

Yes, the competition is for sure getting intense with beauty boxes finding partners. However NBTT has been doing this far longer than the others, so they have an edge. And also many of their partners, such as Memoire Liquide, Dr Denese, NeoStrata etc, may not want to partner with the lower priced subs or if they did we would be getting foil packets of products!

Also all of these "brand" partners are getting something out of being a part of a sub. Whether its targeted sampling to a large audience or consumer research (hence all the questionnaires many of the subs encourage us to fill out). But NBTT test tube also has a magazine. So they can offer these brand partners PR and awareness as an incentive, by including them in the quarterly mag. That is really valuable for some brands, 

But there is definitely overlap...no question!!!!


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 20, 2013)

I received my Tube and it only contained one extra

Phyto Botanicals Hair Relaxing Balm - value $3.94


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that "stamp" on the cleanser is to not only prevent reselling, but returns. Otherwise what would stop a subscriber from trying to return the Dr Brandt to a store like Sephora or Ulta? (besides ethical reasons that is)  I noticed PopSugar has "stamped" some of their products as well. In the last Must Have box, there was a pilates stability ball, that had a special PopSugar code on the box.
> 
> ...


Good point about the returns, that didn't even occur to me!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Tube and it only contained one extra
> 
> ...


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm kinda bummed I was so excited about the Dr Brandt cleanser but the end was not sealed and the cleanser is over everything. What a mess! The hairseems to have leaked as well. I got one surpirise item that I was so thrilled about and it was the pores no more vavunme cleaner. I was super excite but what little product that is in it is dried up in a goopy mess I tried scraping it out but its usuable. I've had terrible luck this month with my subs. First it was birchbox with their crappy foil packets (as soon I get my December points (which never got posted after the 6 surveys) but my ipsy bag came and that lotion exploded at the end just like Dr drandt on did.and I wasn't to thrilled with some of the stuff.although ipsy seems to be my favorite So what should I do about the Dr Brandt stuff? Will they send replacements? I always seem to get the messed up ones I woulder if my ups guy plays football with the boxes lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

they will send replacements, contact their cs, I have an almost empty dark circle corrector and they replaced it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2013)

This was kind of cool. I always discover something I love from this sub.

I got the Phyto Baume.  I won't use, my hair is so fine and thin I can't use these types of products so if anyone wants it.  PM me to work something out.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

Any thoughts on the surprise element of this tube? This is only my second tube... But I have to say I liked knowing what I was going to get last time. Not knowing what the extras were made for too much box envy. I got the hair balm and eyeliner. That's fine. I'm not sure why I feel jipped... I expected something bigger as an extra I guess. I'm still very happy over all! The blush is very pretty and I needed a waterproof eyeliner. The cleanser and moisturizer will have to wait for summer. I am super dry now. The Vichy I'm excited to try! Also never used that brand of wipes so we will see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any thoughts on the surprise element of this tube? This is only my second tube... But I have to say I liked knowing what I was going to get last time. Not knowing what the extras were made for too much box envy. I got the hair balm and eyeliner. That's fine. I'm not sure why I feel jipped... I expected something bigger as an extra I guess. I'm still very happy over all! The blush is very pretty and I needed a waterproof eyeliner. The cleanser and moisturizer will have to wait for summer. I am super dry now. The Vichy I'm excited to try! Also never used that brand of wipes so we will see.


 I think the surprises kept it fun. But I do understand why you have box envy. Some of the additional products did not have a close enough dollar value. Was your hair balm sample or full size? If sample size, you have every right to contact CS and ask them why you received a sample product while people you know received a full size. They have really good CS and I am sure they will make you happy. And make it right.

I am glad you like the blush and the eyeliner. Have you worn the eyeliner yet? Any feedback? Did it stay on your waterline?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

The eyeliner was an extra I guess. The hair stuff was a sample. Didn't some get three extras?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The eyeliner was an extra I guess. The hair stuff was a sample. Didn't some get three extras?


 I don't know about three. I got two extras. The eyeliner. And Colorescience Sunforgettable. It's a small jar but full size and retails for $50. 

I don't want to make you feel badly, i am telling you in case you need ammo if you call CS. 

It would be perfectly natural for you to ask why you got A, while someone you "know" got B (which was worth a lot more).


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

I just watched a you tube video where someone got four extras! What the hell!??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about three. I got two extras. The eyeliner. And Colorescience Sunforgettable. It's a small jar but full size and retails for $50.
> 
> ...


I got the same "extras" I don't feel the need to call CS to complain that someone got something different than me and demand reasons why I didn't get the same "value."  Value and worth are different for everyone.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I liked it better when I at least knew what I was getting. How would you even know if you were missing an item (which happens) when there is no list to go by. Did they get extra? Were ours missing? I am in no way demanding anything.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I liked it better when I at least knew what I was getting. How would you even know if you were missing an item (which happens) when there is no list to go by. Did they get extra? Were ours missing? I am in no way demanding anything.


Well I think someone a while back said they called CS and was told we were getting 2-3 extras.  I got 2 extras, the same two as you, so, I'm not really worried about a "missing item" unless more people post who got the same exact extras as us AND report getting another extra.  Since we got the same, I'm assuming it was intended to be 2 items.


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The eyeliner was an extra I guess. The hair stuff was a sample. Didn't some get three extras?


My tube only contained one extra which was the Phyto hair balm valued at approx. $3.94.  I just got off the phone with CS and the gal said that the extra samples were given out at random.  She put my name on a list and said they were going to search their warehouse to see if there is something they can send to the folks who feel like they got jipped.  No promises, but I'm really hoping they find some goodies hidden in a corner.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 23, 2013)

I am fine with the two I got, but the eyeliner was a full size. I don't agree with the few people I saw who got 4 including 2 full sized extras though.


----------



## NaomiButyJunkie (Jan 23, 2013)

I got my tube today, received the blush in flush, I'm medium tan complexion I may be able to pull off this fuchsia blush but wish I would have received the other color. I got three extra items:

Phyto botanical relaxing balm (sample size tube 15 ml)

Mally Evercolor Starlight waterproof eyeliner in midnight (full size) Dr. Denese New York HydroShield Ultra Moisturing Face Serum (sample size pump bottle 10 ml)


----------



## Amber Ferguson (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the 4 extras

Phyto botanical relaxing balm (sample size tube 15 ml)

Mally Evercolor Starlight waterproof eyeliner in midnight (full size)
Dr. Denese New York HydroShield Ultra Moisturing Face Serum
Colorscience Sunfogettable I don't think it's fair that not everyone got the same amount of items..I hope they don't repeat this in future test tubes if they don't have enough product to go around for everyone they should close subscriptions vs cheat existing customers.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm finding Tarte's Flush quite wearable, and I'm in the fair to medium complexion range.  I just applied lightly, tapping my brush in the pan as opposed to swiping.  I think it really does look like flushed cheeks



.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just for the tally, I received the blush in Flush and 2 extras: Mally eyeliner &amp; Phyto relaxing balm sample.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 25, 2013)

Me too!

I thought most people would have gotten something from Colorescience.

I'm going to email, usually their service is good when emailed in the past.



> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Tube and it only contained one extra
> 
> Phyto Botanicals Hair Relaxing Balm - value $3.94


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 25, 2013)

I emailed and she said that the samples were of equal value and given at random. Obviously not. How can 3-4 samples equal 1-2 samples when 2 are the same items. It's not like some of us got one full size and others got 2-3 samples.


----------



## ashmatia (Jan 28, 2013)

This is the first tube that I was disappointed in. The extras I got were the Mally eyeliner (who needs another eyeliner? - every sub gives out eyeliners it seems like every month) and Dr. Denese self tanner glove.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't believe so many people are disappointed!  I quit this one after last quarter (kept the QVC one) and had to resub quickly when I saw the tarte blush.  I can't wait for my box to get here!  I hope I get good extras even though I signed up late.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

The blush is nice, but the color is a bit hard to wear if you are fair skinned. Last tube was amazing.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine arrived today. Definitely disappointed I only ended up with 1 extra, the Phyto botanical relaxing balm. I e-mailed CS to see if possibly stuff just got left out of mine by mistake. Just doesn't seem fair. I feel like they could have made the extras more equal. I really wanted to like this Test Tube too.


----------



## Briechen26 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is my first NBTT and I really love it. The blush is so pretty. I got the color "flush" not sure if people got different colors. I'm really hoping it does last 12 hours.  I can't wait to try the skin care products.  I have a question, is the QVC tube different from the regular NBTT?  Or are they the same thing?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Briechen26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first NBTT and I really love it. The blush is so pretty. I got the color "flush" not sure if people got different colors. I'm really hoping it does last 12 hours.  I can't wait to try the skin care products.  I have a question, is the QVC tube different from the regular NBTT?  Or are they the same thing?


They are different.  There is a thread for the QVC tube where you can see what they received.


----------



## diamo (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got my tube.   My extras were the Phyto Balm (worth around 3.50) and a self tanning glove (8.50).   Totally disappointed as other people got the eyeliner, moroccan oil or primer with much higher values.   I just wish all tubes would be the same ;(


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree the values were off this tube.


----------



## diamo (Feb 4, 2013)

I tried emailing them but they obviously don't care.  They said all values are pretty much the same, but there is no way in hell that is the case!!!   I cancelled my future orders.   I shall just wait in future to see what people get then take a chance if it looks good.   So bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 4, 2013)

When I emailed them they said the same about the values being equal, but they also mentioned they would send me something extra. No specifics as to what or when, but if they actually do send something I will be happy!


----------



## diamo (Feb 5, 2013)

They won't mail me anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You are lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My tube only contained one extra which was the Phyto hair balm valued at approx. $3.94.  I just got off the phone with CS and the gal said that the extra samples were given out at random.  She put my name on a list and said they were going to search their warehouse to see if there is something they can send to the folks who feel like they got jipped.  No promises, but I'm really hoping they find some goodies hidden in a corner.


Update:  I just received a little box from Test Tube and it included a handwritten note apologizing for any confusion (and lack of extras) pertaining to the recent Tube.  The box also included:

Lumene Day Cream .5 oz

DDF Advanced Firming Cream .5 oz

Jane Iredale lipstick - Full size tube in the color Holly (deep red/brown with slight shimmer)

Now that's what I call top notch customer service!


----------



## EmGee (Feb 14, 2013)

I got the same thing too.

Nice of them to do this! Their customer service has been really good so far....

I still kind of wish I had been one of the people to get the Colorscience powder as I do use and buy that item.....but still pleased they sent something to make up for  "lack of extras".

I have a sample of the DDF firming  cream I got in another sampler last year and I really like it. Happy to get another tube of it- the actual product is kind of out of my price range and also not a "need'' item.

(need for me is blemish stuff, rich hand cream and lotion for winter).



> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update:  I just received a little box from Test Tube and it included a handwritten note apologizing for any confusion (and lack of extras) pertaining to the recent Tube.  The box also included:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't, but I wasn't told I was put on a list. I just kindly asked why others received more than I did. Blah. No biggie I guess.


----------



## puppyluv (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah I got my extras today... another pack of Simple wipes and two more of the Vichy samples... repeats of what I already got in my tube. This was my first and last New Beauty Test Tube. It seems like some get great service while others, like me, really get shafted.


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 15, 2013)

Yea this entire tube had me kinda irked, but curious about the next one. It may be my deciding factor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

Do they share the contents of each tube before they are sent out?!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think they post them before they are sent out, but once some boxes have been sent out, you can see what the products are.


----------



## trmclendon (Feb 25, 2013)

Quick questions: Is there a certain schedule that the quartarly test tubes get set out (Like Jan, April, July, Oct)? #2. Every test tube has different items? #3. I just subsscribed to the test tube today, when do you think I will get a tube? The current one or next time? Thanks guys, I am new to this but am very excited!


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes it's every 3 months like you have posted. Some tubes arrive earlier or later than others, but it's generally those months. Most tubes are similar, but there are usually Either/Or items. For example my first month I got a face lotion from a brand where others got a mask. Things like that. Last tube was a bit crazier as they tossed in "extras" and the values were way off for some people. I would guess that you will get the current tube since it's still very early in the quarter.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trmclendon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick questions: Is there a certain schedule that the quartarly test tubes get set out (Like Jan, April, July, Oct)? #2. Every test tube has different items? #3. I just subsscribed to the test tube today, when do you think I will get a tube? The current one or next time? Thanks guys, I am new to this but am very excited!


 I think you will get the current tube. The next tube doesn't ship until mid April.

You can call customer service to confirm. They have pretty good CS fyi.


----------



## trmclendon (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am excited! Are y'all pretty happy with your tube service overall? I have looked at several others including birch box, my glam and so forth..


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 25, 2013)

I have only gotten two. My first was amazing. My second was just ok. Basically the products in the second tube didn't suit my skin type and most were mostly useless where the first tube had products that I used over and over again.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 25, 2013)

I loved my first tube, at least most of it. Didn't get the second one, because the products didn't seem all that great...


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 5, 2013)

I canceled this subscription before it even shipped.  Now, I'm considering re-subscribing but I'm having issues on the website!  It keeps making me fill out a form and I can't log into my old account.  Anyone else having this problem? 






*UPDATE:*  OK, so I finally signed up....and I thought it was 4 tubes/yr (they send it every 3-months) but I'm seeing 6 tubes/yr.  Was it always like this?


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 5, 2013)

I just went to check and I see that it says that as well... I may be canceling... I don't want 6 tubes a year.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

You guys are right. They are changing it to SIX tubes a year. Next one due to ship end of March (around the 28th)

They have a new CS department (as of yesterday) and they aren't too familiar with things.

Hmmm...

I am assuming all current subscribers will be getting an email notification of the change.

Personally I am happy!

More tubes equal more products!


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 5, 2013)

More tubes also equals more money. I canceled my sub. I can always join again later if I see a tube I really want.


----------



## Totem (Mar 5, 2013)

6 tubes! Not a problem since it's one of my fave and first subs. I do remember the products were a little more high end four years ago before they merged with QVC tho. I alternate them with my mom so it's all good.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More tubes also equals more money. I canceled my sub. I can always join again later if I see a tube I really want.


Yes...of course you could. I wonder if that's why the quality of the tube was off last quarter....they are going through changes.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes the last tube was pretty bad IMO... I don't wanna risk that again. I loved the previous tube though. That's one good thing about this sub... you can see it before you buy it. Very curious to see what happens. But for shipping out the next tube on the 28th... they should be charging soon... and you would think they would be warning people sooner than that, right? I wasn't expecting another charge until late march early april.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled this subscription before it even shipped.  Now, I'm considering re-subscribing but I'm having issues on the website!  It keeps making me fill out a form and I can't log into my old account.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> ...


 Nope that's new. For those that didn't see what Test Tube's site now says....

https://testtube.newbeauty.com/faq/ *What is the NewBeauty TestTube?* TestTubeâ„¢ is a one-of-a-kind sampling program created by NewBeauty magazine that allows you to try a variety of the best beauty products before you invest in them. Six times a year, you'll receive a sleek box filled with deluxe and full-size products from the hottest beauty brands.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 5, 2013)

> Nope that's new. For those that didn't see what Test Tube's site now says....


 So if their magazine is quarterly.. Will they be increasing that or dropping it? I've said before that I would prefer to opt out of shipping costs and get a digital copy of the magazine. Maybe they will drop the shipping?? I hate paying for shipping.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 5, 2013)

Oops, dupe post


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope that's new. For those that didn't see what Test Tube's site now says....


The other thing the site says (forgive me if this isn't new info) is that the value of each tube is $150. I think they took that dollar value off for a while and just put it back on.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if their magazine is quarterly.. Will they be increasing that or dropping it? I've said before that I would prefer to opt out of shipping costs and get a digital copy of the magazine. Maybe they will drop the shipping?? I hate paying for shipping.


They are increasing the mag to 6 issues a year. I believe that is why the Tube increased.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't log into my account on their website so I can't see my order status!  



  Is this happening to anyone else?  Also, does anyone know how long it will take before my first testtube ships?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bumbeaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't log into my account on their website so I can't see my order status!
> 
> ...


They said shipping begins at the end of the month. You can call CS if you have any questions about your status. The website is in the midst of an upgrade right now.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 18, 2013)

So i just signed up a few weeks ago, and got my first tube, and am underwhelmed. I did NOT check spoilers for this, mostly because I didn't realize that I get the current one if I enroll during a "lapse"  I get that I got a $10 magazine, and $26 blush,among other things...but i hear such good things about this sub and was expecting more. And now I am considering if it is worth it to keep it for the next one...especially now that it is 6 times a year.....thoughts? Who is keeping it and who is not?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting that they are going to 6 times a year now.  I've been pleased thus far, hope the quality doesn't suffer.

I'm about to finish the YonKa moisturizer I got in the TestTube before the last one.  Really nice stuff, but expensive at $72.  I've enjoyed using it and would consider purchasing if I could find it discounted.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish they'd finish their website improvements or upgrade or whatever.  Not being able to access my account is annoying.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 19, 2013)

I actually canceled mine, but I am not sure if it went through because I never heard anything back from them. I was disappointed in the last tube, and now that it is going to 6 times a year that is more expensive.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 20, 2013)

Did they email us about this change?

I'll just drop BeautyFix. I am okay with six times a year. It's so easy to go back and forth with these subs, I can still stay well stocked regardless!


----------



## nhough1973 (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought this at first too!  But if you apply it lightly using a duo-fiber brush (I got mine at CVS)  it deposits just enough pigment to give you a very natural looking flush.  Blend it out if you pick up too much color or use a dusting of powder to help tone it down.   The brush makes a difference with the really pigmented blushes


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 27, 2013)

I was charged yesterday.  I hope that means they are shipping out tomorrow or soon-ish?


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know if I am signed up or not. I emailed to cancel and they never emailed me back.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 28, 2013)

I canceled my subscription today.  I'm super upset with NBTT.  I subscribed this season to get the Mally eyeliner &amp; Colorscience Powder SPF.  When my box came in today I was shocked to see that I didn't get them in my tube.

I called CS and they informed me that those items were "extras" which are given randomly -- I'm upset because I didn't get ANY EXTRAS and I had to pay $41 (w/ S&amp;H + FL tax) for only 5 items -- of which only 2 were full size and the rest were samples.  I also don't think it's fair to put extras in some tubes and omit them from others.







I'm sticking to BeautyFix, for $49.99 I can get 8 full size items that are personally selected by me.  Not only that but their doing a promotion to get this season's kit for only $19.99 (PromoCode: BFIX4).


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 28, 2013)

Quote: I don't know if I am signed up or not. I emailed to cancel and they never emailed me back.

Your best bet is to call CS.  They're under new management so I believe their CS center is larger, and the waiting time on the phone is less.  They took my call in less than 5-minutes.


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually canceled mine, but I am not sure if it went through because I never heard anything back from them. I was disappointed in the last tube, and now that it is going to 6 times a year that is more expensive.


 With the new NBTT CS, it took 3-weeks before I received an e-mail response.  The e-mail informed me that they would cancel my subscription AFTER sending out that season's tube -- which I didn't mind because it was my first tube.  Their phone CS is much better than their old management; it usually takes me less than 5-min to get through to them -- so I'd rather call than e-mail.


----------

